# New 55g build!



## luke77

Ok so now that I've gotten another 55g tank I figured I'd share how the build is going. This tank was given to me from a neighbor, yeah I was stunned. Here's the tank.


I filled up the tank overnight to check for leaks and it was all good. So I put 5 coats of exterior flat black latex paint on the back.


I bought new filters, hood, heater, gravel and got some really nice driftwood and rock's. Should be up and running by the end of the day and I'll post more pic's then. I will seed this with some really used filter's from my other 55g that is running the same filter's.


----------



## luke77

Ok here's the hardscape. This is gonna be simple and a dark theme. My other 55g is a planted tank so I didn't want another. I have 4 high colored orange koi angels that I had shipped from Flordia that are currently in my quarantine tank for this tank. So this is how I got the scape set up for it now. After repositioning the driftwood and rocks several times this is how I'm gonna leave it for now.




This is how it looks filled. I just put a hugh amount of beneficial bacteria in it from my other 55 gallons filters so it clouded it up some plus it's a new tank so it will be a bit to clear up.


Here are tha angels for this tank I had shipped from a breeder in Flordia.


----------



## aussieJJDude

I like it and in love with angles, perfect build! 
I will be watching, I in love with the hardscape already!!!!
From what you wrote, you said that you will not be including plants, are you going to include some or not at all?? 
Also, are you going to add any more fish besides the overly cute angel???


----------



## luke77

For plant's I'm tossing around the notion of something dark green in the corner by the rock's. I'm going to have a small school of a community fish also. I wanted rummynose tetras but their not too keen on my type of water. I think I'll get a school of 7 bloodfin tetra's instead. I've had them before and they did great for me. I want the white body with the red fin tips, think it will go well with the orange angels. Also I will get about 4 to 5 corys for the bottom, probably the greenish one's os something dark. Would love to get the lazer orange one's but I'm not paying the price they want for them.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Like it!  
Maybe look into Anubias as they dark green and can grow on the rocks.. Or maybe vallisneria for the angels to swim in and (maybe) let it grow along the surface to give some cover.. And some moss to add to the wood??


----------



## luke77

Wanting to stay away from live plants. If anything I just may float some water sprite or something down the Road.


----------



## aussieJJDude

haha, sorry!  It just, I love plants - even though I cant look after them!


----------



## willow

what an amazing neighbour !
plain and simple….i love it !


----------



## luke77

Update on tank. My water is clearing up nicely. Just did a 25% water change that's why the bubbles on the glass. Here's a pic, the plant's on the left will be coming out, just got them in there for now to block out the Christmas tree light's. The driftwood consists of 4 pieces. I'm going to add one more just haven't found the right piece yet. I will probably add a little more rock too.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Looking great! Love the tank too much... haha, your luck that there is a distance or that tank would be gone - again with the angels!


----------



## luke77

Ok found the piece of driftwood I was looking for. From the side it looks like a hand with the finger's reaching up. I wanted to make sure it's not too high so the angels will have plenty of room to swim when full grown. It's lighter in color than the Malaysian pieces I have but I liked the light color of it. Tank is about finished for now just have to wait to make sure it will be cycled when I add the Koi angels. The water is cloudy from all the disturbing of everything. Also I'm sure it will leach a little still.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Liking the new branch! It is looking really good!


----------



## willow

no improvements needed :-D


----------



## luke77

Tank is finished now and angels have been added. Here's a few pics.


----------



## willow

perfect !!!!


----------



## aussieJJDude

I think i died and saw heaven with this tank!


----------



## luke77

Thanks for the kind words!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow

less is sooooo much more sometimes .


----------



## j dizzel

Awesome looking tank. Like how your plan came together. Your choice of substrate, wood, stone and fish all work together well. Enjoy!


----------



## luke77

UPDATE..
Well it has now been two and a half weeks since introducing my Koi angels to their new 55g tank. They are doing great and all of them are hearty eaters. I decided to keep to focus of the tank on the angels so I added a dozen green gold cory's to round out the stocking. I went with all the same type of cory so they will shoal together nicely, and they do. The angels are 6 to 7 months old now so once they reach adult size they should look really stunning.


----------

